# Blu-Kote ingestion - URGENT!



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got done putting some Blu-Kote on Fletcher's foot because he has bumblefoot. It was the first time put it on there and I was pretty startled by how quickly it sank in, so I set the bottle down to wipe his foot and my hand off with a towel, and he leaned over and licked the stuff off of the bottle!

I rushed him off and washed his mouth out as best I could. He got two good licks out of it, and now his tongue as all blue. I'm worried sick. It just happened about three minutes ago, so he's not showing any signs of ill effects. Any help? I don't think I can get him to a vet's tonight.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never used Blu-Kote .. perhaps call your vet for their advice?

Sorry I couldn't help more =/


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

If you were putting it on his foot, he would've licked it off anyway. You should have checked with your vet if it was safe to use first.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the good news is, I don't think he got enough to hurt him. I kept an eye on him for about two hours last night afterwards, and he didn't act any differently. This morning he's doing fine, and he was eating and drinking without any problems, so I'm thinking he'll be fine. I'll check up on him regularly throughout the day to be safe.

I've read a lot about Blu-Kote being used for bumbles, it's a pretty common treatment. I haven't read anything about vets saying it shouldn't be used.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

blu-kote is safe to use on rats and is often recommended for bumblefoot. do some research yourself.

anywho, i'm pretty sure that small amounts are safe to ingest, so best of luck to you!


----------

